# tore my bicep, feeling depressed :/



## tommy92

full tear of my dominant arm bicep at the distal end last week, spoke to the surgeon today and he said it'd be 6 months before I will be able to lift on that arm, and that my competing days over for good...please cuddle me and tell me everything will be okay

but srs has anyone had a similar injury to this? How long were you out for? Im getting surgery next week on the arm to drill the muscle back into the bone. here is the vid of the deadlift which tore it

www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=821896501169776&set=vb.100000483021005&type=2&theater


----------



## Pancake'

tommy92 said:


> full tear of my dominant arm bicep at the distal end last week, spoke to the surgeon today and he said it'd be 6 months before I will be able to lift on that arm, and that my competing days over for good...please cuddle me and tell me everything will be okay
> 
> but srs has anyone had a similar injury to this? How long were you out for? Im getting surgery next week on the arm to drill the muscle back into the bone. here is the vid of the deadlift which tore it
> 
> www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=821896501169776&set=vb.100000483021005&type=2&theater


Haven't experienced an injury a like. nor a deadlift a like  which is insaneee!!!!!!! but that's some nasty sh1t right there. how do you think you're bicep tear occurred? other then such tremendous weight you're pulling, 300kg is it? I always fear tearing a bicep it's the 1 thing that scares me. can they be prevented? could they be prevented in you're case? as I imagine all the warming up/stretching in the world wouldn't make a blind bit of notice when moving such weight. hope everything turns out well anyway mate!


----------



## Echo

Why don't you try looking into Growth Hormone? That'll speed recovery up.

Did the doctor say your competing days are over? Or do you just assume it?

Oh, just seen the video... You would have had that too by the looks of it!

*Leason to be Learnt:* F*ck Deadlifts


----------



## Stephen9069

Sorry to hear about the injury i do strongman and its quite a common injury with there being a few high profile athletes tearing there bicep, think Terry Hollands has done it 2-3 times and didnt get it reattached.

Do you compete in powerlifting and what reason has he given that you wont be able to compete again ?


----------



## DiggyV

aww shit mate, that's bloody terrible. You were making good progress as well, I think I remember reading about you prepping for an Irish federation comp.

Is the surgeon 100% about competing? Also is there anyway you can push for it earlier than next week, the quicker you get it done, the better the longer term prognosis.

All I can suggest is some guidance around a peptide protocol that almost halved the healing time on the three tears I managed to put into my right quads last year. Not full ones fortunately, but pretty substantial. If you want more holler and I'll dig it out for you, doc couldn't believe how much faster I healed than he had told me the minimum time would be.


----------



## tommy92

Youngstarz said:


> Haven't experienced an injury a like. nor a deadlift a like  which is insaneee!!!!!!! but that's some nasty sh1t right there. how do you think you're bicep tear occurred? other then such tremendous weight you're pulling, 300kg is it? I always fear tearing a bicep it's the 1 thing that scares me. can they be prevented? could they be prevented in you're case? as I imagine all the warming up/stretching in the world wouldn't make a blind bit of notice when moving such weight. hope everything turns out well anyway mate!


yes mate 300kg, was still a warm up set in my mind I had 320kg in my sights that day :/ It happened cos it was just too much weight man, I only weigh 90kg so its 3 and a half times my bodyweight. that and the mixed grip, id used straps for the previous few months and first time not using them...advice for anyone who doesnt compete, PLEASE USE STRAPS, I wish I had :/ thats the best way to prevent them mate. I warmed up a ****load, and form was perfect otherwise



Echo said:


> Why don't you try looking into Growth Hormone? That'll speed recovery up.
> 
> Did the doctor say your competing days are over? Or do you just assume it?


he said they are, that after the surgery my arm will permanently be weaker. I cant afford GH Im a broke college student



Stephen9069 said:


> Sorry to hear about the injury i do strongman and its quite a common injury with there being a few high profile athletes tearing there bicep, think Terry Hollands has done it 2-3 times and didnt get it reattached.
> 
> Do you compete in powerlifting and what reason has he given that you wont be able to compete again ?


yeah but hes ****ed after that, he was the strongest deadlifter in the world before he did it behind magnusson. yes I do, the reason being that my arm will permanently be weaker. next week they will drill the muscle back to the bone with an anchor and sew it in place.


----------



## DanishM

Awwww man, sorry to hear that! That was bloody awful to watch! :no:


----------



## DiggyV

Echo said:


> Why don't you try looking into Growth Hormone? That'll speed recovery up.
> 
> Did the doctor say your competing days are over? Or do you just assume it?
> 
> Oh, just seen the video... You would have had that too by the looks of it!


GH will help, but the mix of IGF and pegMGF I ran was staggeringly good. Combined with GH could be a great protocol. I can't run GH as my natty levels are above average, and as soon as I run any even 2iu EOD, I get carpal tunnel syndrome after about 3 weeks, and its cripplingly painful. :sad:


----------



## Echo

DiggyV said:


> GH will help, but the mix of IGF and pegMGF I ran was staggeringly good. Combined with GH could be a great protocol. I can't run GH as my natty levels are above average, and as soon as I run any even 2iu EOD, I get carpal tunnel syndrome after about 3 weeks, and its cripplingly painful. :sad:


Funnily enough, when I was writing about the GH, I was trying to remember what protocol you used 

I haven't got a clue about peptides, that's next for me to research into


----------



## Stephen9069

Without it being reattached he loses about 5% i think he said and theres a video of him still pulling 410kg

Mark Felix also snapped his bicep and had it reattached and hes 47 and he broke the world record twice






He also pulled either 410kg or 420kg last year in competition.

You need to stay positive i know it all feels like doom and gloom now but it is an injury you can come back from


----------



## SK50

Wow, that really sucks... really sorry to hear that man. That video was brutal. I hope it heals for you way quicker than the doctor suggests.

I pull just over triple bodyweight using over/under... I notice I flex my underhand arm a little sometimes in videos of myself. The bicep strain must be huge. This is really giving me second thoughts about using straps again


----------



## Gym Bunny

Hi @tommy92, yes I have had something a bit similar.

It's annoying, painful and soooo frustrating because people who don't understand how much training means, will say things like "rest up', "take it easy", "enjoy your time off" or, even worse "there are people in the world with much greater injuries than you"

None of that helps.

What does help is - finding a great physio who can help you with your recovery.

Doing your rehab exercises with dedication.

To put it in perspective, I broke my foot climbing and was initially told it would have to be amputated. Luckily that didn't turn out to be the case, but I destroyed all the ligaments and tendons in my ankle. I was in plaster cast for 3 months and then endured 6 months of rehab before I could even put my foot back on the floor and had to relearn to walk. Even then I was told I'd never lift again, never climb again, never walk without a limp and never play rugby. I've done all 4 and got back up to playing regional level rugby.

Focus on the positives. In my case, my gym owner was happy for me to still train and I made tremendous progress in my upper body strength. In your case, you can really work your legs hard. No squats unfortunately, but nothing stops you from doing steps ups, a million, billion body weight calf raises to build them up, or even concentrate on balancing out any dominant side issues.

You can walk, you can do leg presses, you can get someone to help you out if there is a donkey press, build up your non-dominant side and generally improve CV fitness. Work on that CV fitness!!! It will help SO much once you start using your arm again.

It sucks donkey balls to be where you are. But keep pushing forward and focussing on what you CAN DO rather than what you cannot.

I wish you a swift and full recovery.

Oh and I tried to rip my pec out of my dominant shoulder once too, so I almost understand your pain.

Your competing days are not necessarily over. Focus on recovery. I could bore you to sleep with tales of recovery of people who've gone and succeeded again. If you get down again I'll entertain you with the story of my current gym owner who broke his foot while deadlifting.

Once you can start using that arm, baby it. Hell, use the pink fluffy dumbbells if necessary. Ignore anyone who mocks you. They are asshats.

Con, who still posts here now and then, broke his spine while skiing and he still has a physique to make most mortals weep in envy.


----------



## big_jim_87

tommy92 said:


> full tear of my dominant arm bicep at the distal end last week, spoke to the surgeon today and he said it'd be 6 months before I will be able to lift on that arm, and that my competing days over for good...please cuddle me and tell me everything will be okay
> 
> but srs has anyone had a similar injury to this? How long were you out for? Im getting surgery next week on the arm to drill the muscle back into the bone. here is the vid of the deadlift which tore it
> 
> www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=821896501169776&set=vb.100000483021005&type=2&theater


Dnt think he uses this forum or at least his old user name but jw007 has tore both and done it about 3 times total... Still come back with massive deads and 20inch or more arms...

Look his old journal up and you'll see... Its a massive journal with thousands of posts so unless he is about to talk to your gonna have a long read... Lol

Or try tmuscle.co.uk and look up AHF (same person) pm him and ask what he did...

Id guess lots of physio and gh/peps etc


----------



## big_jim_87

Dnt worry about the doc they dnt have a clue...

You'll be back in a few months

Take it easy when back to it and slowly slowly progress but id not say competing days are over...

Chin up bud


----------



## tommy92

Gym Bunny said:


> Hi @tommy92, yes I have had something a bit similar.
> 
> It's annoying, painful and soooo frustrating because people who don't understand how much training means, will say things like "rest up', "take it easy", "enjoy your time off" or, even worse "there are people in the world with much greater injuries than you"
> 
> None of that helps.
> 
> What does help is - finding a great physio who can help you with your recovery.
> 
> Doing your rehab exercises with dedication.
> 
> To put it in perspective, I broke my foot climbing and was initially told it would have to be amputated. Luckily that didn't turn out to be the case, but I destroyed all the ligaments and tendons in my ankle. I was in plaster cast for 3 months and then endured 6 months of rehab before I could even put my foot back on the floor and had to relearn to walk. Even then I was told I'd never lift again, never climb again, never walk without a limp and never play rugby. I've done all 4 and got back up to playing regional level rugby.
> 
> Focus on the positives. In my case, my gym owner was happy for me to still train and I made tremendous progress in my upper body strength. In your case, you can really work your legs hard. No squats unfortunately, but nothing stops you from doing steps ups, a million, billion body weight calf raises to build them up, or even concentrate on balancing out any dominant side issues.
> 
> You can walk, you can do leg presses, you can get someone to help you out if there is a donkey press, build up your non-dominant side and generally improve CV fitness. Work on that CV fitness!!! It will help SO much once you start using your arm again.
> 
> It sucks donkey balls to be where you are. But keep pushing forward and focussing on what you CAN DO rather than what you cannot.
> 
> I wish you a swift and full recovery.
> 
> Oh and I tried to rip my pec out of my dominant shoulder once too, so I almost understand your pain.
> 
> Your competing days are not necessarily over. Focus on recovery. I could bore you to sleep with tales of recovery of people who've gone and succeeded again. If you get down again I'll entertain you with the story of my current gym owner who broke his foot while deadlifting.
> 
> Once you can start using that arm, baby it. Hell, use the pink fluffy dumbbells if necessary. Ignore anyone who mocks you. They are asshats.
> 
> Con, who still posts here now and then, broke his spine while skiing and he still has a physique to make most mortals weep in envy.


jesus everyone, thanks a lot for all the great replies! really honestly making me a loottt better 

yeah SK, it had never been a worry for me before, just something I thought would never happen... if you dont compete man use straps please, wouldnt wanna wish this on anyone!

as for what Im doing in the gym now, I've been going eod alternating legs (I and squat heavy with help) and then whatever ****ty cable and duble exersizes I can do on my right side, curls, cable tri extensions, db latreral raises, front raises, machine press, machine pull, ect...gonna be jacked on one side and tiny on the other by the time summer hits haha


----------



## big_jim_87

Stephen9069 said:


> Without it being reattached he loses about 5% i think he said and theres a video of him still pulling 410kg
> 
> Mark Felix also snapped his bicep and had it reattached and hes 47 and he broke the world record twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also pulled either 410kg or 420kg last year in competition.
> 
> You need to stay positive i know it all feels like doom and gloom now but it is an injury you can come back from


These guys use straps in comp?


----------



## Stephen9069

Yeah they can in strongman comps, Terry Hollands done his lifting an atlas stone not sure how Mark Felix done his but he has done powerlifting and also does grip comps aswell


----------



## tommy92

big_jim_87 said:


> Dnt think he uses this forum or at least his old user name but jw007 has tore both and done it about 3 times total... Still come back with massive deads and 20inch or more arms...
> 
> Look his old journal up and you'll see... Its a massive journal with thousands of posts so unless he is about to talk to your gonna have a long read... Lol
> 
> Or try tmuscle.co.uk and look up AHF (same person) pm him and ask what he did...
> 
> Id guess lots of physio and gh/peps etc


****, you'd think after the first time or two he might just stop haha thats insane! makes it seem so insignificant!



big_jim_87 said:


> Dnt worry about the doc they dnt have a clue...
> 
> You'll be back in a few months
> 
> Take it easy when back to it and slowly slowly progress but id not say competing days are over...
> 
> Chin up bud


thanks mate


----------



## big_jim_87

tommy92 said:


> ****, you'd think after the first time or two he might just stop haha thats insane! makes it seem so insignificant!
> 
> thanks mate


He was a glutton for punishment mate lol

Plus his form was horrendous lol

BUT big strong freak in his day...


----------



## R20B

Omg I've totally been put off deadlifts now  such a shame because I love them!


----------



## big_jim_87

R20B said:


> Omg I've totally been put off deadlifts now  such a shame because I love them!


Straps or double over hand you'll be fine


----------



## R20B

big_jim_87 said:


> Straps or double over hand you'll be fine


I might give that a go. Although I have such a good grip with chalk and over under grip, it's what I'm used to.

Didn't realise these injuries were not that uncommon!


----------



## big_jim_87

R20B said:


> I might give that a go. Although I have such a good grip with chalk and over under grip, it's what I'm used to.
> 
> Didn't realise these injuries were not that uncommon!


Just bad luck...

Iv pulled 300k a few times last yr and Im fine.

Think as long as every thing is controlled and kept tight before and during the lift, squeeze it up off the floor not pull hard and jolt it you'll be fine.

If you have a slight niggle in arm etc or any thing involved in a deadlift then have a few light sessions or just have a rest or do some thing else for a while.


----------



## tommy92

big_jim_87 said:


> Dnt think he uses this forum or at least his old user name but jw007 has tore both and done it about 3 times total... Still come back with massive deads and 20inch or more arms...
> 
> Look his old journal up and you'll see... Its a massive journal with thousands of posts so unless he is about to talk to your gonna have a long read... Lol
> 
> Or try tmuscle.co.uk and look up AHF (same person) pm him and ask what he did...
> 
> Id guess lots of physio and gh/peps etc





big_jim_87 said:


> Dnt worry about the doc they dnt have a clue...
> 
> You'll be back in a few months
> 
> Take it easy when back to it and slowly slowly progress but id not say competing days are over...
> 
> Chin up bud





big_jim_87 said:


> Just bad luck...
> 
> Iv pulled 300k a few times last yr and Im fine.
> 
> Think as long as every thing is controlled and kept tight before and during the lift, squeeze it up off the floor not pull hard and jolt it you'll be fine.
> 
> If you have a slight niggle in arm etc or any thing involved in a deadlift then have a few light sessions or just have a rest or do some thing else for a while.


guys I warmed up like ****, my arms were completely extended and it went... never even considered this would ever happen to me before because I thought with that knowledge it just wouldnt happen. if you dont compete, just use straps lads. it was the mixed grip which tore mine


----------



## K-Rod

How does using straps help prevent this? Is it because you don't need to grip the bar as tight or something?


----------



## bincey

That looked painfull mate wishing u a speedy recovery


----------



## bincey

K-Rod said:


> How does using straps help prevent this? Is it because you don't need to grip the bar as tight or something?


Because u can use a double overhand grip


----------



## Stephen9069

The underhand grip puts extra strain/tension on your bicep


----------



## K-Rod

Stephen9069 said:


> The underhand grip puts extra strain/tension on your bicep


Hmmm I always use an underhand/overhand grip on deadlifts however I don't lift huge amounts. Is it relatively safe to do this until you reach a certain weight? I'm not a big deadlifter, low reps up to 150kg perhaps. Or should I change to overhand on all lifts? I'm worried now seeing that video mg:


----------



## tommy92

K-Rod said:


> How does using straps help prevent this? Is it because you don't need to grip the bar as tight or something?





Stephen9069 said:


> The underhand grip puts extra strain/tension on your bicep


yep exactly



bincey said:


> That looked painfull mate wishing u a speedy recovery


cheers mate


----------



## barndoor5

Here's to a speedy recovery mate!

I think im gonna take your advice and start using straps for my working sets. Im not gonna compete - so why risk it, right?

Keep us posted on your recovery.


----------



## tommy92

barndoor5 said:


> Here's to a speedy recovery mate!
> 
> I think im gonna take your advice and start using straps for my working sets. Im not gonna compete - so why risk it, right?
> 
> Keep us posted on your recovery.


exactly mate, not worth the risk and you are missing out on nothing bar grip strength, which is not beneficial in bbing or looking good anyway


----------



## Cronus

Dude, really wish you all the best mate with recovery, been through a shoulder OP myself, 9 months out of the gym, hated it but now back at it. Will include you in my prayers buddy.


----------



## Gym Bunny

@tommy92 that's the spirit mate! Don't let this get you down!

I think I've liked every post @big_jim_87 has made in this thread because, as usual, he talks sense. :thumb:

Keep pushing forward.

In fact, I suggest you start a journal for your recovery. I did that when I was recovering, cause it helped me to chart my recovery. Yeah, when I started squatting again I was lifting 20 kg, but I made progress.

Start a journal, mention us all in ( you use the @ plus our avvy name). I'll cheer for your progress and I have no doubt that Jim will be giving you real advice on recovery. He doesn't pull his punches when people are being pussies or making excuses, but he is definitely someone who will actually be able to give you proper advice. Plus he's one of few here whose respect I'd appreciate. 

EDIT: Double overhand all the way when you have a weakness in one arm. OK, I'm just a girl, but I prefer hook grip to anything else. I'm much stronger that way (120kg 1RM) plus you never have a serious weakness that way. And if you do, you'll let go of the bar before you twang your bicep again. At most IME you'll dislocate a thumb and that heals much, much quicker.


----------



## big_jim_87

Yea get a journal going mate

Give you some thing to focus on

I did a hernia recovery journal on tmuscle and kept me focussed!


----------



## Stephen9069

K-Rod said:


> Hmmm I always use an underhand/overhand grip on deadlifts however I don't lift huge amounts. Is it relatively safe to do this until you reach a certain weight? I'm not a big deadlifter, low reps up to 150kg perhaps. Or should I change to overhand on all lifts? I'm worried now seeing that video mg:


I always use double overhand grip and once the weight increases I use straps, if your not training for any thing specific like strongman/powerlifting then just eliminate the risk and use double overhand, hook grip or straps.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sorry to hear this tommy .

Big loz tore his bicep and terry Hollands and both still pull 430kg+ although with straps .

Once the bicep is shortened it changes the deadlift dynamic so pl deads might be over with .


----------



## g-unot

Good luck with the recovery mate!

I thought straps were allowed In RAW powerlifting? The impression I got from the BDFPA site was you are allowed wrist straps/wrist supports (but not both at the same time) and a belt?


----------



## deeconfrost

All the best and hope you have a speedy recovery mate


----------



## tommy92

Stephen9069 said:


> I always use double overhand grip and once the weight increases I use straps, if your not training for any thing specific like strongman/powerlifting then just eliminate the risk and use double overhand, hook grip or straps.


wish I knew this before last week mate :/



ewen said:


> Sorry to hear this tommy .
> 
> Big loz tore his bicep and terry Hollands and both still pull 430kg+ although with straps .
> 
> Once the bicep is shortened it changes the deadlift dynamic so pl deads might be over with .


pl deads? I know yeah it's insane though...hope to **** I make that kind of recovery



g-unot said:


> Good luck with the recovery mate!
> 
> I thought straps were allowed In RAW powerlifting? The impression I got from the BDFPA site was you are allowed wrist straps/wrist supports (but not both at the same time) and a belt?


no mate no fed allows straps, raw or equipped. in strongman it's allowed



deeconfrost said:


> All the best and hope you have a speedy recovery mate


thanks pal


----------



## MRSTRONG

tommy92 said:


> wish I knew this before last week mate :/
> 
> pl deads? I know yeah it's insane though...hope to **** I make that kind of recovery
> 
> no mate no fed allows straps, raw or equipped. in strongman it's allowed
> 
> thanks pal


pl as in powerlifting , strongman you can wear straps which takes the strain off biceps .


----------



## tommy92

ewen said:


> pl as in powerlifting , strongman you can wear straps which takes the strain off biceps .


ah right, well I'll have to try and get used to hook grip....not only is the grip a lot weaker on it, but it makes th whole lift weaker due to worse leverages by a good 50+lbs, but Ill do what I gotta do


----------



## MRSTRONG

tommy92 said:


> ah right, well I'll have to try and get used to hook grip....not only is the grip a lot weaker on it, but it makes th whole lift weaker due to worse leverages by a good 50+lbs, but Ill do what I gotta do


its just another challenge that you will overcome .


----------



## g-unot

tommy92 said:


> no mate no fed allows straps, raw or equipped. in strongman it's allowed


I just looked it up and it definitely says wrist wraps or wrist bands are allowed they must both be the supportive type used for pressing not helping grip :-/


----------



## gripa

Here's a link to my torn biceps injuries http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/arms/225844-distal-bicep-rupture.html


----------



## tommy92

g-unot said:


> I just looked it up and it definitely says wrist wraps or wrist bands are allowed they must both be the supportive type used for pressing not helping grip :-/


I know, but straps are not...which is what I just said, what do you not understand?



gripa said:


> Here's a link to my torn biceps injuries http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/arms/225844-distal-bicep-rupture.html


cheers man for that should be very informative, gonna read it now


----------



## g-unot

tommy92 said:


> I know, but straps are not...which is what I just said, what I just said


My reply was badly worded, just saying I checked and your right. I think I thought wraps were the same thing as straps.


----------



## tommy92

g-unot said:


> My reply was badly worded, just saying I checked and your right. I think I thought wraps were the same thing as straps.


ah alright, yeah seems like a common misconception


----------



## Guest

Mate, you've heard this before, that ****ing looked like it hurt..

Awesome weight.

All the best in your recovery :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Gym Bunny said:


> Hi @tommy92, yes I have had something a bit similar.
> 
> It's annoying, painful and soooo frustrating because people who don't understand how much training means, will say things like "rest up', "take it easy", "enjoy your time off" or, even worse "there are people in the world with much greater injuries than you"
> 
> None of that helps.
> 
> What does help is - finding a great physio who can help you with your recovery.
> 
> Doing your rehab exercises with dedication.
> 
> To put it in perspective, I broke my foot climbing and was initially told it would have to be amputated. Luckily that didn't turn out to be the case, but I destroyed all the ligaments and tendons in my ankle. I was in plaster cast for 3 months and then endured 6 months of rehab before I could even put my foot back on the floor and had to relearn to walk. Even then I was told I'd never lift again, never climb again, never walk without a limp and never play rugby. I've done all 4 and got back up to playing regional level rugby.
> 
> Focus on the positives. In my case, my gym owner was happy for me to still train and I made tremendous progress in my upper body strength. In your case, you can really work your legs hard. No squats unfortunately, but nothing stops you from doing steps ups, a million, billion body weight calf raises to build them up, or even concentrate on balancing out any dominant side issues.
> 
> You can walk, you can do leg presses, you can get someone to help you out if there is a donkey press, build up your non-dominant side and generally improve CV fitness. Work on that CV fitness!!! It will help SO much once you start using your arm again.
> 
> It sucks donkey balls to be where you are. But keep pushing forward and focussing on what you CAN DO rather than what you cannot.
> 
> I wish you a swift and full recovery.
> 
> Oh and I tried to rip my pec out of my dominant shoulder once too, so I almost understand your pain.
> 
> Your competing days are not necessarily over. Focus on recovery. I could bore you to sleep with tales of recovery of people who've gone and succeeded again. If you get down again I'll entertain you with the story of my current gym owner who broke his foot while deadlifting.
> 
> Once you can start using that arm, baby it. Hell, use the pink fluffy dumbbells if necessary. Ignore anyone who mocks you. They are asshats.
> 
> Con, who still posts here now and then, broke his spine while skiing and he still has a physique to make most mortals weep in envy.


This is an awesome post! And I totally agree.

Currently injured  Felt a pop in my right glute and boom right leg was in agony left me rolling and booing like a baby! Iv herniated a disc and trapped the sciatic nerve this was 4 weeks ago now iv had very little feeling in the lower leg and foot, initially for 10 days I was stuck in doors couldn't even walk properly and the pain was immense. Week 3 I see the osteopath he tells me it's going to be months to repair and I won't be training legs for a while, I'm meant to be competing in May and he says no chance. Back end of week 3 I'm like eff this **** I need to get to the gym, so I figured if I can't train legs I'm gonna have an awesome upper body lol, I'm told no heavy weights because it causes a pressure in the abdomen and irritates the nerve. So it's lightweight and thousand reps if need be coming to the end of week 4 and on Monday I tried the stair master I couldn't do usual interval and I felt like a beginner! But I stuck at it steady pace for 45 min the pain in my foot and calf was killing but it wasn't irritating my back or glute. I did this again mid week and it felt abit better. I'm looking at other comps further down the line just coz I can't do May there others...the moral is like u say...just baby steps and look outside the box at alternatives if u can't do that do this....it feels crap I feel like I have lost all shape in legs and my **** has gone saggy arghhhhh but u just get the f&@$ up and start again.....when I had my physio this week he said ...I'm surprised at ur flexibility it's improved hugely didn't expect to see that! Don't give up!!! Despite what all the docs say..go with how u feel and keep it 1 step at a time is key.


----------



## tommy92

Skye666 said:


> This is an awesome post! And I totally agree.
> 
> Currently injured  Felt a pop in my right glute and boom right leg was in agony left me rolling and booing like a baby! Iv herniated a disc and trapped the sciatic nerve this was 4 weeks ago now iv had very little feeling in the lower leg and foot, initially for 10 days I was stuck in doors couldn't even walk properly and the pain was immense. Week 3 I see the osteopath he tells me it's going to be months to repair and I won't be training legs for a while, I'm meant to be competing in May and he says no chance. Back end of week 3 I'm like eff this **** I need to get to the gym, so I figured if I can't train legs I'm gonna have an awesome upper body lol, I'm told no heavy weights because it causes a pressure in the abdomen and irritates the nerve. So it's lightweight and thousand reps if need be coming to the end of week 4 and on Monday I tried the stair master I couldn't do usual interval and I felt like a beginner! But I stuck at it steady pace for 45 min the pain in my foot and calf was killing but it wasn't irritating my back or glute. I did this again mid week and it felt abit better. I'm looking at other comps further down the line just coz I can't do May there others...the moral is like u say...just baby steps and look outside the box at alternatives if u can't do that do this....it feels crap I feel like I have lost all shape in legs and my **** has gone saggy arghhhhh but u just get the f&@$ up and start again.....when I had my physio this week he said ...I'm surprised at ur flexibility it's improved hugely didn't expect to see that! Don't give up!!! Despite what all the docs say..go with how u feel and keep it 1 step at a time is key.


thanks


----------



## tommy92

John Andrew said:


> Hey Tommy,
> 
> I have been told on no less than 6 occasions my lifting days were over. Take no notice of doctors, they never lift anyway!
> 
> Forget the name but previous world record holder circa 1985 had same injury and 6 weeks later set a new World Record. I have only had crushed spine, fractured! Broken leg, screws cannot be removed, broken shoulder, & fractures to the skull and two hernias! Fractured spine kept me out for 4 weeks! Steroids!
> 
> Luckily for me, one old doctor now dead always said to me, ignore the rest, Listen to me, get back in the gym. He was 77 last time he fixed me over 8 years ago!
> 
> Chin up, work around it for now. You can and will do better!
> 
> Kindest regards,
> 
> John


the same injury? I cant move my arm man...I will get surgery on thursday and will e out for a lot more than 6 weeks before I can pick up ANYTHING afterwards let me tell you. I dont like arguing but that simply cannot be true. THanks for the motivational words but unfortunately it's not that easy. I really wish I didnt have to get the surgery the thought of it sickens me I have a phobia about that kind of thing


----------



## Gym Bunny

tommy92 said:


> the same injury? I cant move my arm man...I will get surgery on thursday and will e out for a lot more than 6 weeks before I can pick up ANYTHING afterwards let me tell you. I dont like arguing but that simply cannot be true. THanks for the motivational words but unfortunately it's not that easy. I really wish I didnt have to get the surgery the thought of it sickens me I have a phobia about that kind of thing


He's a bullsh1tter and been banned. Don't worry about what he's posted.


----------



## tommy92

Gym Bunny said:


> He's a bullsh1tter and been banned. Don't worry about what he's posted.


yes it really made zero sense haha. I wish he was talking truth though


----------



## tommy92

surgery first thing in the morning, ****ting it :/


----------



## Fishheadsoup

That looked awefull man

I myself am addicted to training, to the point I get stressed if I miss a session. But one thing I will say I've learnt over the years is, listen to your body, even if it means having a break from lifting!!! You're going to hate not being able to train, hate it a lot. But your main priority is to heal and the best way for that to happen is to not put any more unnecessary strain on your body.

Have your op, have some physio and even get some deep tissue massages in to break down the scar tissue.

Then build back up to it nice and steady, if you feel not quite there yet, rest more. I don't agree with your doc saying you won't compete, anything is possible with time and commitment. But don't rush back into it and risk more damage. I've seen people train whilst injured, try to push through it and ending up ****ing them selves up for life.

All the best with the op mate, hope it goes well


----------



## tommy92

Fishheadsoup said:


> That looked awefull man
> 
> I myself am addicted to training, to the point I get stressed if I miss a session. But one thing I will say I've learnt over the years is, listen to your body, even if it means having a break from lifting!!! You're going to hate not being able to train, hate it a lot. But your main priority is to heal and the best way for that to happen is to not put any more unnecessary strain on your body.
> 
> Have your op, have some physio and even get some deep tissue massages in to break down the scar tissue.
> 
> Then build back up to it nice and steady, if you feel not quite there yet, rest more. I don't agree with your doc saying you won't compete, anything is possible with time and commitment. But don't rush back into it and risk more damage. I've seen people train whilst injured, try to push through it and ending up ****ing them selves up for life.
> 
> All the best with the op mate, hope it goes well


awh no my body was def not saying to take I break, I was progressing so well on a great streak :S things just happen man.

thanks though, def solid advice!


----------



## tommy92

just home from hospital lads, surgery was a success 

but man it was a long ****ty day


----------



## Freeby0

Nooo way what a load of sh1te you were doing so great...i did lol on the "So does this mean i can bench more than you?" comment though lol... Oh and dont listen to the surgeon how many times have we all been told somthing by doctors that turnt out to be a load of sh1t...keep your self occupied and your be doing bicep curls again before you know it


----------



## Huntingground

Good luck mate.

I'm not on FB, were you wearing a suit or raw?


----------



## tommy92

Freeby0 said:


> Nooo way what a load of sh1te you were doing so great...i did lol on the "So does this mean i can bench more than you?" comment though lol... Oh and dont listen to the surgeon how many times have we all been told somthing by doctors that turnt out to be a load of sh1t...keep your self occupied and your be doing bicep curls again before you know it


haha yeah Brady's a **** haha.

no I tore it deadlifting I dont care about curls mate lol


----------



## tommy92

post op, surgery went successfully. In a lot of pain though...will keep updating!


----------



## tommy92

anyone have any experience with this injury? Just wondering how long after, if ever, you could resume deadlifting heavy again?

I just watched a video of terry hollands lifting 410kg 8 weeks after his surgery where he had the same injury as me...was the most mindblowing thing ive ever seen...most people are only starting to curl 2kg dumbells at that stage. Is there anything I can take to improve and increase the rate of recovery??


----------



## gripa

I've been unfortunate enough to tear the both arms and on both occasions I was back in the gym in about 3 months training lightly, but you will be surprised how quick you get back up to your normal training again, I'm terrified to do heavy dead lifts since the injuries but my surgeon has told me the repairs were good and are as strong as ever. On my left arm I had a complication and was unable to supunate my hand due to the bones fusing together which is a common complication with the repair, I had this corrected with a further surgery on the 12 December past and am training now as good as ever. My advice would be to work on getting full range of motion back in the arm before lifting heavy again, I seen a video on youtube of a normal fella back deadlifting 280kg if memory serves me right 6 months after his surgery. From what I gather from my surgeon it takes about 8 weeks for the bone to regrow around where they reattach the tendon, Hope this helps, I know how frustrating it is to recover from this injury even in day to day things never mind missing the gym, and don't even get me started about trying to sleep with a dam splint on for weeks, physio etc


----------



## tommy92

gripa said:


> I've been unfortunate enough to tear the both arms and on both occasions I was back in the gym in about 3 months training lightly, but you will be surprised how quick you get back up to your normal training again, I'm terrified to do heavy dead lifts since the injuries but my surgeon has told me the repairs were good and are as strong as ever. On my left arm I had a complication and was unable to supunate my hand due to the bones fusing together which is a common complication with the repair, I had this corrected with a further surgery on the 12 December past and am training now as good as ever. My advice would be to work on getting full range of motion back in the arm before lifting heavy again, I seen a video on youtube of a normal fella back deadlifting 280kg if memory serves me right 6 months after his surgery. From what I gather from my surgeon it takes about 8 weeks for the bone to regrow around where they reattach the tendon, Hope this helps, I know how frustrating it is to recover from this injury even in day to day things never mind missing the gym, and don't even get me started about trying to sleep with a dam splint on for weeks, physio etc


Awh man I don't ever want to deadlift again right now, this ****ing sucks....feels like Im shrinking by the day and its depressing as **** not being able to train...had such big goals for this year and was gonna compete at the euros, the worlds, now all out the window.

I saw the most mindblowing this I have EVER seen last night though, terry hollands pulling 410kg 8 weeks post op of a full tear apparently. I dont think its true personally because I just cannot comprehend how but here's the vid


----------



## MATtheHAT

Hi, sorry to hear of your injury. I had the same injury/operation.

It was almost 2 weeks until the op, 6 weeks in a sling, another 6 weeks of light physio and now I have been discharged from physio and told that the repaired tendon will be no more likely to tear than my good arm.

The joint is as good as new, a little stiff around the wrist for some reason but I have full movement now.

I have been told to give it another week and then I can lift whatever I can manage without fear.

I have lost a huge amount of muscle in my bicep though and it takes time for it to want to switch on again after resting so long.

You will find that your other muscles in the arm will try and compensate when you start using it again so that's what the physio is for, to get you doing curls (which isolates the bicep and makes it do the work) First with a large rubber strap and then moving up to light dumbells.

Hope this was of help and gives you a realistic view on the timescale involved with recovery.

Theres no reason you cant be back where you were (competing) but your arm will need building back up.

Also if they choose to put you in a splint after the sling then it will take longer to get full range of movement back because this halts the process. As long as you take it easy then letting your arm take its own weight when relaxed at your side gives a faster recovery than being in a splint. Different docs have different methods though. Good luck.


----------



## tommy92

MATtheHAT said:


> Hi, sorry to hear of your injury. I had the same injury/operation.
> 
> It was almost 2 weeks until the op, 6 weeks in a sling, another 6 weeks of light physio and now I have been discharged from physio and told that the repaired tendon will be no more likely to tear than my good arm.
> 
> The joint is as good as new, a little stiff around the wrist for some reason but I have full movement now.
> 
> I have been told to give it another week and then I can lift whatever I can manage without fear.
> 
> I have lost a huge amount of muscle in my bicep though and it takes time for it to want to switch on again after resting so long.
> 
> You will find that your other muscles in the arm will try and compensate when you start using it again so that's what the physio is for, to get you doing curls (which isolates the bicep and makes it do the work) First with a large rubber strap and then moving up to light dumbells.
> 
> Hope this was of help and gives you a realistic view on the timescale involved with recovery.
> 
> Theres no reason you cant be back where you were (competing) but your arm will need building back up.
> 
> Also if they choose to put you in a splint after the sling then it will take longer to get full range of movement back because this halts the process. As long as you take it easy then letting your arm take its own weight when relaxed at your side gives a faster recovery than being in a splint. Different docs have different methods though. Good luck.


Il emphasize I dont want a splint so, going back next tuesday to get the cast off, not sure what he's going to do with me then.

Will you take a look at the above vid? It's making me feel so much better haha, do you think it's legit8 weeks post op? 410kg deadlift 8 weeks after surgery of full tear.

Thanks so much for the help ladsm wasnt expecting much responce I know if most people had been through this they wouldnt wanna go back to discussing it!!


----------



## MATtheHAT

tommy92 said:


> Il emphasize I dont want a splint so, going back next tuesday to get the cast off, not sure what he's going to do with me then.
> 
> Will you take a look at the above vid? It's making me feel so much better haha, do you think it's legit8 weeks post op? 410kg deadlift 8 weeks after surgery of full tear.
> 
> Thanks so much for the help ladsm wasnt expecting much responce I know if most people had been through this they wouldnt wanna go back to discussing it!!


I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't watched it, seeing as my doc said I had recovered in good time and was really pleased with each visit I made. However, with a dead lift you aren't using the bicep and providing you can straighten out the arm fully by 8 weeks without it pulling on the tendon then it may be possible.

I was told that 12 weeks was the healing time though before any heavy lifting was allowed.

As well as losing size in my bicep and a bit of stiffness in my wrist/forearm, I also have a numb area from nerve damage which won't come back.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

That's some impressive lifting for your weight mate. All the best.


----------



## tommy92

MATtheHAT said:


> I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't watched it, seeing as my doc said I had recovered in good time and was really pleased with each visit I made. However, with a dead lift you aren't using the bicep and providing you can straighten out the arm fully by 8 weeks without it pulling on the tendon then it may be possible.
> 
> I was told that 12 weeks was the healing time though before any heavy lifting was allowed.
> 
> As well as losing size in my bicep and a bit of stiffness in my wrist/forearm, I also have a numb area from nerve damage which won't come back.


suppose you're right there....he's got some ****ing balls (or just both very stupid and lucky he didnt rip it again) trying that though 8 weeks post op. just so people here know just how epic 410kg is on deadlift, it is in the 10 ten of the highest deadlifts ever recorded, look at the list here.

http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/sports_body_training_performance_bodybuilding_strength/biggest_deadlifts_in_the_world

I didnt lose any feeling from nerve damage even though anticipating it, I didnt think it would bother me. Does it bother you?


----------



## tommy92

MATtheHAT said:


> I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't watched it, seeing as my doc said I had recovered in good time and was really pleased with each visit I made. However, with a dead lift you aren't using the bicep and providing you can straighten out the arm fully by 8 weeks without it pulling on the tendon then it may be possible.
> 
> I was told that 12 weeks was the healing time though before any heavy lifting was allowed.
> 
> As well as losing size in my bicep and a bit of stiffness in my wrist/forearm, I also have a numb area from nerve damage which won't come back.





Mey said:


> That's some impressive lifting for your weight mate. All the best.


Thanks Mey xxxx


----------



## gripa

tommy92 said:


> Il emphasize I dont want a splint so, going back next tuesday to get the cast off, not sure what he's going to do with me then.
> 
> Will you take a look at the above vid? It's making me feel so much better haha, do you think it's legit8 weeks post op? 410kg deadlift 8 weeks after surgery of full tear.
> 
> Thanks so much for the help ladsm wasnt expecting much responce I know if most people had been through this they wouldnt wanna go back to discussing it!!


Here's the removable splint they put on me, you can Velcro it on and off to exercise and it protects the arm from further injury


----------



## tommy92

gripa said:


> Here's the removable splint they put on me, you can Velcro it on and off to exercise and it protects the arm from further injury
> 
> View attachment 146482


not to offend you here but your arm looks very small :/ was it much bigger before the injury yes? and how long did it take to regain the size?


----------



## gripa

tommy92 said:


> not to offend you here but your arm looks very small :/ was it much bigger before the injury yes? and how long did it take to regain the size?


No offence taken lol, my arms are about 17in pumped and just over 16 un pumped atm, the right arm dropped to under 15 in a few weeks because the muscles degenerate through complete lack of use.

Here's a couple of pics of me the day after I tore my right one last june, if you look closely you'll notice the right bicep is up the arm and the pic from the back you can see the bruising starting


----------



## gripa

gripa said:


> Here's the removable splint they put on me, you can Velcro it on and off to exercise and it protects the arm from further injury
> 
> View attachment 146482


----------



## gripa

heres one of me when I done the left one in march 2012, ive been through 2 years of recovery, nightmare to say the least


----------



## chrisch

I Did the same thing the Sunday before Christmas, started to train again two weeks later.

Haven't deadlifted yet but strength in arm is coming on well, was bent over rowing 150kg ok last weak but could feel it start to pull on last reps. Although I can't curl much more than 15kg as its painful.

Bicep is about 1.5" smaller and inch or so shorter and hangs forward.

Tried to load pics but wont let me for some reason.


----------



## chrisch

Here are 2 can't turn them.


----------



## tommy92

gripa said:


> No offence taken lol, my arms are about 17in pumped and just over 16 un pumped atm, the right arm dropped to under 15 in a few weeks because the muscles degenerate through complete lack of use.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics of me the day after I tore my right one last june, if you look closely you'll notice the right bicep is up the arm and the pic from the back you can see the bruising starting
> 
> View attachment 146483


that came across as bad haha, I meant in comparison to your avi as you are clearly in fantastic shape.

Im looking undr my cast now and bicep is ****ing tiny no joke from the trauma of the surgery :/


----------



## tommy92

gripa said:


> heres one of me when I done the left one in march 2012, ive been through 2 years of recovery, nightmare to say the least
> 
> View attachment 146501


how did you do it, was it from deadlifting both times?

also were you running anything you believe might have done it at the time of the injuries(don't have to answer this if you don't want to mate)


----------



## tommy92

chrisch said:


> I Did the same thing the Sunday before Christmas, started to train again two weeks later.
> 
> Haven't deadlifted yet but strength in arm is coming on well, was bent over rowing 150kg ok last weak but could feel it start to pull on last reps. Although I can't curl much more than 15kg as its painful.
> 
> Bicep is about 1.5" smaller and inch or so shorter and hangs forward.
> 
> Tried to load pics but wont let me for some reason.


did you not get the surgery chris?


----------



## chrisch

No mate never went to doc.

A lad I know did the same thing about 6 months before me and he left his then went on to win his first powerlifting meet 8 weeks later. So I thought I would try it that way and seems fine so far, ok doesn't look great and will probably never look the same but the size will come back and I more about what I can lift than what I look like.


----------



## tommy92

chrisch said:


> No mate never went to doc.
> 
> A lad I know did the same thing about 6 months before me and he left his then went on to win his first powerlifting meet 8 weeks later. So I thought I would try it that way and seems fine so far, ok doesn't look great and will probably never look the same but the size will come back and I more about what I can lift than what I look like.


was it a full rupture?

ever since I injured mine I've had second thought about whether or not I should have the surgery...now I have had it I'll be out for such a ****ing long time it sucks man.

I'm the same I could give a **** if it looks deformed I just want to be able to train properly again.


----------



## gripa

tommy92 said:


> how did you do it, was it from deadlifting both times?
> 
> also were you running anything you believe might have done it at the time of the injuries(don't have to answer this if you don't want to mate)


I done my first one (the left arm) showing of doing a human flag (wont be doing that again) and the second one on the right arm was done while doing chins!

Don't think you will be out that long, to give you an idea the black and white pic was taken in March 2012 and my avi pic was taken on holidays in th start of August 2012 so that's just about 4 months and I'd been training for about a couple of months before I went on holiday although not as heavy as normal. I just concentrated on my diet to keep the body fat down. As for the muscle wastage, its amazing how quick your size will come back, I think muscle memory has a lot to do with it as my arm was growing about 1/4 inch per week once I started training it again, I started of with lady press ups for chest, curling for biceps the screw on collars for dumbells before being able to progress to the empty dumbbell bar etc. But you will get stronger and bigger every week once you are able to train again.

As for what I was running at the time I have often wondered to if it had something to do with the injuries as both times ive torn them I had been dieting for a few weeks and maybe my body was lacking something, although saying that the first time I was getting operated on a normal man (not a weightlifter of any kind) was in getting the same op, he had torn his lifting a heavy box in his shed. I was taking Test prop, Clen and letro both times,


----------



## tommy92

gripa said:


> I done my first one (the left arm) showing of doing a human flag (wont be doing that again) and the second one on the right arm was done while doing chins!
> 
> Don't think you will be out that long, to give you an idea the black and white pic was taken in March 2012 and my avi pic was taken on holidays in th start of August 2012 so that's just about 4 months and I'd been training for about a couple of months before I went on holiday although not as heavy as normal. I just concentrated on my diet to keep the body fat down. As for the muscle wastage, its amazing how quick your size will come back, I think muscle memory has a lot to do with it as my arm was growing about 1/4 inch per week once I started training it again, I started of with lady press ups for chest, curling for biceps the screw on collars for dumbells before being able to progress to the empty dumbbell bar etc. But you will get stronger and bigger every week once you are able to train again.
> 
> As for what I was running at the time I have often wondered to if it had something to do with the injuries as both times ive torn them I had been dieting for a few weeks and maybe my body was lacking something, although saying that the first time I was getting operated on a normal man (not a weightlifter of any kind) was in getting the same op, he had torn his lifting a heavy box in his shed. I was taking Test prop, Clen and letro both times,
> 
> View attachment 146510
> View attachment 146511


ah ****, clen and letro definitely...Im not going to say anything here apart from the fact I know they are the cause of so many injuries


----------



## chrisch

tommy92 said:


> was it a full rupture?
> 
> ever since I injured mine I've had second thought about whether or not I should have the surgery...now I have had it I'll be out for such a ****ing long time it sucks man.
> 
> I'm the same I could give a **** if it looks deformed I just want to be able to train properly again.


I thinks so or I was told it was by a couple of people that know more about this type of thing than me.

That's one of the reasons I never went for the op as I was told if I had it would take longer to get back in the gym and work.

Hope it doesn't take you to long to get back training. You can always train legs.


----------



## MATtheHAT

Not sure if you're aware but the distal bicep tendon is in 2 halves, 1 to mainly control the curling motion and the other to mainly control the twisting motion needed for opening door handles, turning on taps etc. This could influence peoples decisions to have surgery or not.

I could barely take the unsupported weight of my own arm 2 weeks post op, there was no chance of me training it.

I was advised that because I do a manual job where a lot of lifting etc is involved that surgery would benefit.

Without the bicep tendon attaching it to the bone you would have to rely on the other smaller muscles doing the work.

Just before surgery (2 weeks after injury) I was roughly the same strength as 8-9 weeks post op. So obviously theres the healing time to consider but I was assured that in a few months I would be far stronger than I would have been without surgery.


----------



## tommy92

MATtheHAT said:


> Not sure if you're aware but the distal bicep tendon is in 2 halves, 1 to mainly control the curling motion and the other to mainly control the twisting motion needed for opening door handles, turning on taps etc. This could influence peoples decisions to have surgery or not.
> 
> I could barely take the unsupported weight of my own arm 2 weeks post op, there was no chance of me training it.
> 
> I was advised that because I do a manual job where a lot of lifting etc is involved that surgery would benefit.
> 
> Without the bicep tendon attaching it to the bone you would have to rely on the other smaller muscles doing the work.
> 
> Just before surgery (2 weeks after injury) I was roughly the same strength as 8-9 weeks post op. So obviously theres the healing time to consider but I was assured that in a few months I would be far stronger than I would have been without surgery.


well that's reassuring. Just ****ing sucks not being able to train!!


----------



## tommy92

cast going off on tuesday lads I''ll see the damage then...can see already looking under the last that about 60%-70% of the muscle that was there is gone


----------



## Gym Bunny

I have to say that I am extremely impressed with the recovery stories people have shared in this thread.

I am very happy that there are so many journeys to impressive recovery here. @gripa and @chrisch and @MATtheHAT you all get reps!

I hope @tommy92 you are now a bit more positive about your recovery!


----------



## davemanton

I've only just caught up with this thread, hope it's a speedy recovery OP.

I've torn both biceps now, had surgery on both and I'm still lifting and no problems. Left tear was complicated as it fractured the bone and could not be anchored to the desired spot even so recovery was slow and steady, I could hammer curl quite quickly for surgery but getting rotation on my wrist for underarm grip took a while.

2nd one went good and proper about 18 months later (2years ago) surgery was again successful even if it was performed by Sweeney Todd!

With symmetry returned I was back in the gym lifting properly within a year. Not saying it will take you that long but everyone's different. I was in a full fibreglass cast after the 2nd op for 7 weeks so there was no chance of training.

Anyway, feel free to ask anything. If I can help I will. For all you pic lovers here's Sweeney's handywork:


----------



## gripa

He was rough with the old blade there lol, my scars are quite tidy compared to that, how did the supination come on in your hand? I had the same problem after I got my left arm repaired and have just had a further surgery in Dec past to correct it ( the bones in my forearm.had fused together because of the operation ) I'm glad to say I've about 80-90% ROM again, still in a bit of pain but back in the gym


----------



## gripa

tommy92 said:


> cast going off on tuesday lads I''ll see the damage then...can see already looking under the last that about 60%-70% of the muscle that was there is gone


 Just to let you see the improvement which can be expected here is a pic of my arm this morning as you can see the bicep is back down where it belongs and the arm is growing again,, so stay strong and you'll bounce back in no time


----------



## martin brown

Just to stop the scaremongering....

Deadlift doesn't ruin biceps unless your form is off. No need to wear straps 

Hope it heals well mate, a few lifters have been there and come back pretty fast if the surgery is done properly. Also depends how severe the detachment was.


----------



## tommy92

**** lads totally forgot about this thread, let me read the replies and respond haha


----------



## tommy92

Gym Bunny said:


> I have to say that I am extremely impressed with the recovery stories people have shared in this thread.
> 
> I am very happy that there are so many journeys to impressive recovery here. @gripa and @chrisch and @MATtheHAT you all get reps!
> 
> I hope @tommy92 you are now a bit more positive about your recovery!


bigtime, thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## tommy92

just as for what I'm doing, I've been training since day 1 after surgery. legs and abs and left side of body 3 days a week. after about 4 weeks (2 weeks after I got the cast off) I started left side of body.llow weight for 50 reps.

I am now I think 6 weeks post op. am up in 5 hours to go to the hospital for my first check up. arm is up to curling a 10kg dumbell for 50 reps now (with 30kg in the other arm, getting looked at like I have 10 heads in the gym ha)


----------



## tommy92

martin brown said:


> Just to stop the scaremongering....
> 
> Deadlift doesn't ruin biceps unless your form is off. No need to wear straps
> 
> Hope it heals well mate, a few lifters have been there and come back pretty fast if the surgery is done properly. Also depends how severe the detachment was.


I dont want to offend you and I appreciate your input but I think this is bad advice. I will learn a hook grip for comps, and use straps in training when I have to.

It seems quite common for a lifter who tears one bicep, who goes back to mixed grip, using the uninjured arm as the underarm now, to tear it again.

Hence why you see many major powerlifters who it has happened to, now using a hook grip.


----------



## tommy92

gripa said:


> Just to let you see the improvement which can be expected here is a pic of my arm this morning as you can see the bicep is back down where it belongs and the arm is growing again,, so stay strong and you'll bounce back in no time
> 
> View attachment 146794


nice arm mate

:beer:


----------



## tommy92

NEW UPDATE:

Just had my first check up on my arm 5 weeks post surgery, found out they ****ed it up and i have to go under the knife again Thursday morning. Another week of sickness from the morphine and a month of complete immobility in the arm again, lovely


----------



## gripa

tommy92 said:


> NEW UPDATE:
> 
> Just had my first check up on my arm 5 weeks post surgery, found out they ****ed it up and i have to go under the knife again Thursday morning. Another week of sickness from the morphine and a month of complete immobility in the arm again, lovely


Gutted for you mate! What is the problem? My left arm wouldn't supinate after the first surgery because of the two bones in the forearm fusing together and I had to have a second surgery on it, I still and will never have complete rotation of the hand forearm in that arm.

I've also to get a second surgery which I am currently waiting on to fix my right arm because of a similar problem, apparently it's common on any surgery around the elbow. I haven't got full rotation/supination in it either!

Looking on the bright side at least they are taking you quick for your next operation, I hope to be taken for mine around September/October and nth I don't mind the wait this time as I've spent the past two summer's in splints, hospitals and physio departments


----------



## gripa

tommy92 said:


> NEW UPDATE:
> 
> Just had my first check up on my arm 5 weeks post surgery, found out they ****ed it up and i have to go under the knife again Thursday morning. Another week of sickness from the morphine and a month of complete immobility in the arm again, lovely


Gutted for you mate! What is the problem? My left arm wouldn't supinate after the first surgery because of the two bones in the forearm fusing together and I had to have a second surgery on it, I still and will never have complete rotation of the hand forearm in that arm.

I've also to get a second surgery which I am currently waiting on to fix my right arm because of a similar problem, apparently it's common on any surgery around the elbow. I haven't got full rotation/supination in it either!

Looking on the bright side at least they are taking you quick for your next operation, I hope to be taken for mine around September/October and tbh I don't mind the wait this time as I've spent the past two summer's in splints, hospitals and physio departments


----------



## tommy92

gripa said:


> Gutted for you mate! What is the problem? My left arm wouldn't supinate after the first surgery because of the two bones in the forearm fusing together and I had to have a second surgery on it, I still and will never have complete rotation of the hand forearm in that arm.
> 
> I've also to get a second surgery which I am currently waiting on to fix my right arm because of a similar problem, apparently it's common on any surgery around the elbow. I haven't got full rotation/supination in it either!
> 
> Looking on the bright side at least they are taking you quick for your next operation, I hope to be taken for mine around September/October and tbh I don't mind the wait this time as I've spent the past two summer's in splints, hospitals and physio departments


just when I was getting back on track, this is depressing as ****  I cannot suprinate either, I was told this is natural at 5 weeks post op though?

Ever since I got the stitches out there has been pus leaking from the operation site. I did an xray and they confirmed the suture anchor in the bone is not planted correctly and is causing aggravation in it.

yep thats true....think I have a phobia of surgery though now, cant think of anything worse anymore haha


----------



## gripa

tommy92 said:


> just when I was getting back on track, this is depressing as ****  I cannot suprinate either, I was told this is natural at 5 weeks post op though?
> 
> Ever since I got the stitches out there has been pus leaking from the operation site. I did an xray and they confirmed the suture anchor in the bone is not planted correctly and is causing aggravation in it.
> 
> yep thats true....think I have a phobia of surgery though now, cant think of anything worse anymore haha


You should be able to supinate your hand/arm straight after the operation or as soon as they take the plaster of you, I was able to supinate both hands/arms straight away and it was only as i healed that i lost the ability to do so bit by bit due to the bones healing and fusing together the way they did. The pic i posted of the splint i was wearing doesn't really show they way it worked, but basically you put in on with your hand/forearm turned as far as you could get it one way for and hour and then alternated it the other way for an hour, bit of a nightmare.

Re the anchor coming away from the bone,, are you sure you didn't rush in to curling to soon or with too much weight? I know you probably think 10kg is nothing to curl but your only as strong as your weakest link and that little anchor is just connected to the bone, and the bone heals around it much like a broken bone in that it will take about 6-8 weeks to nit properly :/


----------



## tommy92

gripa said:


> You should be able to supinate your hand/arm straight after the operation or as soon as they take the plaster of you, I was able to supinate both hands/arms straight away and it was only as i healed that i lost the ability to do so bit by bit due to the bones healing and fusing together the way they did. The pic i posted of the splint i was wearing doesn't really show they way it worked, but basically you put in on with your hand/forearm turned as far as you could get it one way for and hour and then alternated it the other way for an hour, bit of a nightmare.
> 
> Re the anchor coming away from the bone,, are you sure you didn't rush in to curling to soon or with too much weight? I know you probably think 10kg is nothing to curl but your only as strong as your weakest link and that little anchor is just connected to the bone, and the bone heals around it much like a broken bone in that it will take about 6-8 weeks to nit properly :/


**** your worrying me now, but seeing the doc yesterday said it was normal...supination is extremely limited though, can just a bout turn my palm enough to do a hammer curl kind of grip, cant turn my palm further upwards any more than that.

We dont know what the story is yet anyway....I'm going to get opened up tomorrow anyways, and I'll know then, will keep this updated.


----------



## Prince Adam

All the best mate


----------



## gripa

Good luck with your op tomorrow, hope all goes well for you


----------



## tommy92

was very bad, the broken bone from the first surgery kept growing and fused through the muscle into the next bone...had emergency surgery the day after I wrote my last post here to remove a handful of bone from my arm and was in there for 4 days. not fun!


----------



## gripa

That's.the same.thing happened.my left arm leaving me unable to turn my hand, and it has happened my right arm as well and.I'm.waiting on surgery to fix the problem, apparently it's a common complication with the repair


----------



## tommy92

gripa said:


> That's.the same.thing happened.my left arm leaving me unable to turn my hand, and it has happened my right arm as well and.I'm.waiting on surgery to fix the problem, apparently it's a common complication with the repair


Hey grippa, well dont worry too much about it. after the second surgery to remove the bone you wont be in a cast nor in too much pain, and it sorted me right out, a week after I was in no pain and almost had full and ROM use of my arm again. Im just back from the gym now actually, I benched for the first time in 2 months!! felt awesome


----------



## gripa

Good stuff  glad to hear your making a good recovery, you don't seem like the type of fella who's going to let a little thing like a torn tendon stop him lol


----------



## harryalmighty

tommy92 said:


> Hey grippa, well dont worry too much about it. after the second surgery to remove the bone you wont be in a cast nor in too much pain, and it sorted me right out, a week after I was in no pain and almost had full and ROM use of my arm again. Im just back from the gym now actually, I benched for the first time in 2 months!! felt awesome


how as your first session back mate?


----------



## tommy92

gripa said:


> Good stuff  glad to hear your making a good recovery, you don't seem like the type of fella who's going to let a little thing like a torn tendon stop him lol


hell naw haha



harryalmighty said:


> how as your first session back mate?


****ing amazing benching felt orgasmic haha, just cos I've had a goal for a certain weight for many years which I was on the verge of hitting once I tore my bicep, so now I know I will get it soon 

then did delts, tris, and rest of chest assistance work. obviously a lot weaker in my right arm but I am not worried about that yet.


----------

